# singer/musician wanted



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

I am looking for a partner/vocalist to work the hotels and bars here in Hurghada, i`ve got 33 years exp so need someone with at least a couple of years in the biz, contact me please on here or [skype ID removed by moderator]


----------



## Alex371 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am interested, but just joined the forum, can't send you a PM (before posting 5 messages) or leave my email address, as it'll be removed! Will try and post the messages asap and get back to you.


----------



## Alex371 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, my 5 are ready, still unable to PM you, because you only have 4 messages posted


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

Alex371 said:


> I am interested, but just joined the forum, can't send you a PM (before posting 5 messages) or leave my email address, as it'll be removed! Will try and post the messages asap and get back to you.


Hi Alex just got connection again, get back to me asap please


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Before answering for a job please look on your embassies website and see what they are advising on coming out here...


----------

